# Large GSD's/Watch Dogs?



## Kojo (Sep 1, 2020)

I know the large type bred GSD's like Royalair are not working line dogs. For those that have them do they show the ability to be good watch dogs or are they just too laid back??... I have akways had working lines. They were super intense. But now looking for a more mellow type but still want a protective dog.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

One of my rescue looked a lot like that line. He was an excellent watch dog. He did not care for strangers.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Do you want a show line? Like an American show line?


----------



## CC27 (Nov 3, 2019)

You can find what you’re looking for (a more laid back dog) in both working lines and West German Show Lines, you just need to find a good breeder who know’s their dogs and will be honest with you about their drives/energy levels and pick a puppy for you that matches what you want. I’d personally avoid any breeder like Royalair. I don’t like Breeding out of the standard, and seems like although they have produced some good family dogs (temperament and health) in the past, that may have changed. I’d research more.
An 85-90lb male West German Showline dog With a full plush coat will look much larger than it actually is, I’d say closer to a 110-120 lab or other dog like that with a short coat. And there are very reputable WGSL breeders I’d feel much more confident getting a dog from


----------



## Kojo (Sep 1, 2020)

CC27 said:


> You can find what you’re looking for (a more laid back dog) in both working lines and West German Show Lines, you just need to find a good breeder who know’s their dogs and will be honest with you about their drives/energy levels and pick a puppy for you that matches what you want. I’d personally avoid any breeder like Royalair. I don’t like Breeding out of the standard, and seems like although they have produced some good family dogs (temperament and health) in the past, that may have changed. I’d research more.
> An 85-90lb male West German Showline dog With a full plush coat will look much larger than it actually is, I’d say closer to a 110-120 lab or other dog like that with a short coat. And there are very reputable WGSL breeders I’d feel much more confident getting a dog from



Yes thank you. I am fully aware of what you replied. Was just inquiring to see what people thought. I have had the breed over 30 years.. Thanks


----------



## Kojo (Sep 1, 2020)

Shadow Shep said:


> Do you want a show line? Like an American show line?



Not necessarily. Was just seeing what people thought. I have breeder freinds with working lines, some with show lines.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I would also recommend looking at different lines. The rescue I took in had a lot of serious behavioral problems. We got him partially because the person fostering him got injured due to his anxiety. He was good at alerting us to noises and people but was also a fear biter.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

What do you want in the way of a watchdog or protection?


----------

